# The Heresy Inquisition - Introduction



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Art by Allan Parker & Johan Streiffert








Intro Thread | Sign Up | Previous Victims​




*The Heresy Inquisition* is a new feature we're adding to the site to involve the community a little more and help you get to know one another better! :spiteful:

Basically, during a one week period the members of Heresy-Online are encouraged to ask the Interrogated member any questions you desire. Their likes, dislikes, opinions on certain subjects, favourites, hobbies and so on. There really are no limits or restrictions other than those covered by the rules of the forums. 

The interrogated member doesn't have to answer all the questions, just those he feels comfortable with. Please, lets keep this jovial and fun, any controversial or downright bad taste remarks and questions will be removed immediately. Once the week is up we'll have another week time out before launching the next interrogation. 

Its simply a way to get to know people around here a little better. 

*The Heresy Inquisition Rules*

Please refrain from highly personal questions 
The Interrogated have the right to ignore any questions they don't want to answer - this isn't truth or dare.
No one will be interviewed without their approval. 
To apply for Mass Interrogation please post your application in the thread posted here.
Keep it fun!


Right, in true heroic fashion [or stupidity ] I'm offering myself up first as a Guinea Pig to test the Inquisition here.

*Let The Inquisition Begin!!*
​


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Ermmm Syph, you post the questions in this thread, remember? :wink:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Eek, I had 3 Inquisition windows open lol.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice new feature, should be pretty interesting


----------



## KingAndJoker (Jun 19, 2008)

How do you pick the interrogated member? 
Volunteers or conscription?


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

i so am volunteering, i want to be interrogated, pretty please jez, ill give you pringles and mints


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

KingAndJoker said:


> How do you pick the interrogated member?
> Volunteers or conscription?


People volunteer for random selection.



hells_fury said:


> i so am volunteering, i want to be interrogated, pretty please jez, ill give you pringles and mints


There's a sign up thread. Check the links below the image on post 1 of this thread.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Question then: If you were to commit your perfect crime what would it be?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

HAHA I like this idea.

So if say Syph wants to ask a certain person can no one else ask questions to that same person? or is it open to everyone to ask the questions?

Chaosftw


----------

